# My new bike OR how to build a Wildcard



## Bodhi3 (Apr 29, 2004)

1. Do 2 years of thinking and research. Spend way too much time at work looking and reading MTBR.com
2. Get sick in January and stay home from work.
3. While home sick, search every bike part manufacturer's web site for the perfect component and make a collage.









4. Add up cost of collage.
5. Start sacrificing, saving, and convincing significant other that another new bike is necessary for my immortal soul's eternal happiness
6. Wait 5 more months.
7. Spend hard earned money.









5. Wait a little longer for the frame.

Thanks to Jay from Banshee and Adam from Rbikes for answering all my questions and providing high quality products.

More to follow once the frame arrives...


----------



## trailripper (Apr 30, 2007)

completed pics? clean


----------



## builttoride (Jan 15, 2007)

you are an inspiration to us all! now build her up and get her dirty!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

cool 4 cats


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

Hopefully you'll get the frame soon...


----------



## Sneeck (Jun 13, 2007)

Oh man killer build you got there. You will absolutly love it, trust me!!


----------



## bdamschen (Jan 4, 2006)

Gripshift?!?


----------



## Bodhi3 (Apr 29, 2004)

Gripshift = yes, XO. Wouldn't have it any other way. Once I get the frame and build it more pics will come. I am praying it is built and ready for Downieville on the 7th.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

yummy, cept for the cranks, i just dont like those at all, 

cant wait to see it together


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

why does it go 12345675? Any ways nice looking build there. post more pics when the frame gets there


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

Madman133 said:


> why does it go 12345675?


good observation... 

nice build, the one thing that has bothered me about the azonic wheelsets is that they use silver nipples... why not black? or white on the "all white" wheelset?


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

2 Things. 

Avid Juicy 7's would've been plenty
That seat is hideous.

Otherwise, i love the build, congratulations have fun


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

The Tod Says What?! said:


> 2 Things.
> 
> Avid Juicy 7's would've been plenty
> That seat is hideous.
> ...


agreed. - i'd grab some saints for the brakes too.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

In addition to the criticisms stated above...

I highly question your tire choice.


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

chooofoojoo said:


> I highly question your tire choice.


He probably only* rides in the mud...


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

nice build...... XD


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Mwehahaha said:


> He probably only* rides in the mud...


Your mom only rides in the mud.


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Your mom only rides in the mud.


I only ride your mom in the mud :eekster: :skep:


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Your mom only rides in the mud.


yo mamma jokes?!?!?!

I mean if there is grass on the field play ball, and if not roll her over and play in the mud...


----------



## BobRocket (Jul 19, 2004)

I like your style.

I loved the first post.

Make sure to post up a completed picture of the bike.


----------



## Bodhi3 (Apr 29, 2004)

The frame "should" be delivered end of next week or early the week after. If I get it in time it’s going to get some Downieville action on the 7th. Pictures will be posted.

My thoughts on component choices.
Grip Shift - My shorts/knee pads get caught on thumb shifters and more importantly with grip shifts my thumb stays in place. I keep my grip solid in nasty conditions and can still shift. Personal preference more than anything else.
Brakes - this bike is for everything. There are trails in Tahoe and Mammoth where I lost my rear due to overheating. The weight penalty for the Codes aren’t that great and worth the extra power. I don’t need "plenty", I need dependability and massive stopping power.
Tires - same as brakes. Mud is similar to sand and Tahoe duff. The Timberwolf I have on the front of my BigHit RULES and the Swamp Things are similar so I went with them. The rear will only last one season anyway so if I like them then I get another, if not something else. I got a good deal on then which helped.
Cranks - Saints are heavy and not a big fan of Shimano. Don't hassle the Hoss.
Seat - same seat on my BigHit and my a$$ likes it.

Other nonstandard stuff
Moto style brakes - Right hand front.
Dual chainrings with Blackspire Stinger chainguide with no derailleur. Only need the granny to climb up to Toads or similar places. Will just shift by hand.

Thanks for the feedback. More to come...


----------



## gab-star (Sep 16, 2005)

I would use a trigger-shifter, but you have a nice complete setup there.
you will definitely like your ride 'to be'!


----------



## Sneeck (Jun 13, 2007)

Just a side note, running dual ring's upfront without a derraileur and a chainguide is asking for problem's. You need the cage of the derraileur to keep the chain from jumping down, if not it will just jump down and may even skip the granny gear. You could imagen where the chain will end up, jammed.


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

gab-star said:


> I would use a trigger-shifter, but you have a nice complete setup there.
> you will definitely like your ride 'to be'!


I think gripshift has a bad rep. My friend has to run a GS on his old Atomik front deraileur because it helps him trim up it's terrible chainline on the fly. Recently he swapped out a dead trigger for a used Rocket GS he got for free and loves it on DH. His bars looks so clean, and he can grab a cassette's worth of gears faster than I can grab a couple. Sure it's not for everyone, but it's works pretty damn well for him.

Your build is one I am looking forward to seeing Bhodi


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

Med cage RD will be enuf.
Personally, I hate that stem, but who cares.
Gripshifts? Going against the grain, but they do rock. I have used them for the past two years.
Blackspire chainguide: WORD
Tires are fine for TH


----------



## gab-star (Sep 16, 2005)

Karupshun said:


> Your build is one I am looking forward to seeing Bhodi


Here is my *banshee/mythic wildcard* build;
team colours, size M

Marzocchi 66 SL ATA (2007)
Oro bianco's
Sram x.7 shifting
syntace stem, handlebar and grips
saint crancs + blackspire chainguide

*long travel:*









*short travel:*









the adjustable travel settings makes this really a multi purpose machine
really happy with it! :thumbsup:

Its build as a FR trailbike (~180 front, ~160mm rear), that can be easally swapped to more dual/4x geo. The bike still has quite long travel for 4x, dual and dirts (~140 front, ~120mm rear), but its plenty of fun on these tracks 

Mostly I've been riding it in 180 to 140 front, ~120mm rear travel settings =>:devil:


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

gab-star said:


> Here is my *banshee/mythic wildcard* build;
> team colours, size M
> 
> Marzocchi 66 SL ATA (2007)
> ...


Damn, the WCs are just so damn nice! Anyone want a Dirtbag frame I'm make a trade for a WC Anybody?


----------



## gab-star (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm NOT trading...


----------



## Bodhi3 (Apr 29, 2004)

The frame on a UPS truck out for delivery. Will be building it up tonght and posting pictures. Downieville Saturday will be its maiden voyage.


----------



## gab-star (Sep 16, 2005)

you better keep us posted ...


----------



## Bodhi3 (Apr 29, 2004)

*Its done*

Took off work early to be at home for the UPS truck. Everything went together very well. I knew it would be absoulutely sweet once it was built but I am still blown away. Sitting on it feels fast, very very fast. It has the same feel as my BigHit but with much more manuverablity. It feels like it wants to fly.

The box, why it is a Titus box I dont know








Naked








The scariest part of the build








It can see you








Finally, the wait is over








The next update will be after Downieville on Saturday.


----------



## prophet413 (May 17, 2007)

sexy, sexy, sexy.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Fockin awesome man! Nice bell by the way!


----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

Now, THAT is project management.


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

Bodhi3 said:


> Took off work early to be at home for the UPS truck. Everything went together very well. I knew it would be absoulutely sweet once it was built but I am still blown away. Sitting on it feels fast, very very fast. It has the same feel as my BigHit but with much more manuverablity. It feels like it wants to fly.
> 
> The next update will be after Downieville on Saturday.


Congrats Bodhi, you've been waiting for that one for a while:thumbsup:


----------



## BobRocket (Jul 19, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

final weight?


----------



## Bodhi3 (Apr 29, 2004)

Late last night, after a lot of beers, and using a bathroom scale it came out around 36-38 lbs. Definitely heavier than I hoped. The bullet proof IRC tubes I put in it could easly be swapped out for soming lighter. The current wheelset was specifically built with Northstar & Mammoth in mind. Eventally its going to have another set of lightweight wheels and tubeless tires for longer, less rocky riding. Maybe even a 3rd set with hookworms for urban and skate parks.


----------



## BobRocket (Jul 19, 2004)

If you want to lose weight, visit this thread

http://bb.nsmb.com/showthread.php?t=108675


----------



## Sneeck (Jun 13, 2007)

She's a beaut! 

Now go get her dirty.


----------



## gab-star (Sep 16, 2005)

Nice ride!

1) take care to check the complete travel, and check if the shock does not hot the frame...
my shock is ounted inverted and the blue bottem-out cap is to be removed when rideing in 6.5 inch trael settings. When you have complete clearance, please let me know, so I can also try to mount my shock like this 

2) maybe a slightly shorter stem would improve riding characteristics ... But frirst => Hit those trails!

G


----------



## GiantGeoff (Jun 22, 2007)

Someone, after excusing my ignorance, explain this "mythic" business to me....


----------



## Sneeck (Jun 13, 2007)

England only, Banshee name was allready trademarked/ copyrighted there by a big company called Halfords. They threatend to sue Banshee Bike's if they used that name, or pay big $$$ to use the name. Ofcourse the amount was way to big to cough up, so they chosen a UK specific name. Only 1 store sell's Banshee's there, www.freeborn.co.uk to be exact.

Hope this clears it up.

Just a head's up Bodhi, check the pivot bolt's after the first few ride's. They could come loose easely(there is threadlock on the bolt's but for some reason it won't stick, atleast mine didn't)


----------



## Bodhi3 (Apr 29, 2004)

Going to be doing 2 runs at Downieville tomorrow. Bringing all the tools and my camelback has never been this heavy. Rode it around the neighborhood last night and in the process some things got loose and so tightened/torqued them back up. After tweaking seat and handlebar position the fit is so much better. It always suprises how what seems to be a minor change of angle can affect so much. After the adjustment it tracks like it is on rails but ready to turn on a dime.

Thanks for the headup Sneek. There are a few flat spots on Downieville that are good for regrouping the gang so everytime we stop I am going to check all the bolts. Everything it torqued right so hopefully nothing comes loose but I am not going to assume anything.

Gab-Star, I check the shock last night and it seems to be ok. I dont like the pro-pedal switch near the bottom bracket but there doesn't seem to be any clearance issues. Like I said, tomorrow is going to be the big test. I didn't want to do a trial by fire but the thought of pushing my 52lb BigHit up the hill and pedaling on the flats tomorrow is something I dont really want to do again.

More to come Sunday...


----------



## Bodhi3 (Apr 29, 2004)

*Ride Report*

Still patches of snow on Butcher Ranch but nothing bad. Bike rides like a dream. I once mostly sat and let my BigHit just plow down Downieville. The Wildcard demands you stand the entire trail and hit everything  while constantly pedaling. It wants to be in the air and float over everything. Shocks, fork, and brakes weren't dialed in but was still incredibly impressed. Bike works as I hoped and even better. This was the shakedown cruise and I can't want to hit LiveWire at Northstar and Toads at the end of the month when I have it completely dialed in.

The guys I was with saw Bobby McMullen, the blind downhiller. He must have come though from Big Boulder when I was climbing the hill to 3rd Divide. There was also a 74 year old guy out there hauling the mail . I passed him going down to the river but he passed me up the hill. I hope to be riding when Im that old.

The bike is so fun you dont want to stop and take pictures but here are 2.

Puddle crossing on Butcher








Dirty








The boys at Banshee have a real winner with the Wildcard. I can honestly say I have never had more fun on a bicycle. Well done Jay and Keith. Very well done. The significant other said, "So is this really the last bike you will ever want?" and I had to say, "Yes".


----------



## Bodhi3 (Apr 29, 2004)

*Final Report*

Weekend before the 4th the Wildcard was up in Tahoe.

Day 1 - Tahoe Meadows to Marlette Lake, around the lake, down Tunnel Creek
Day 2 - Northstar
Day 3. Flume Trail to Chimney Creek DH

The bike is truly amazing. Lowering the 66 and raising the seatpost for the longer distance/climbs is very efficient although a little cramped due it being a medium. Lowering the seat and extending the forks turned the Rim Triail Dr. Jekyll into a Livewire Mr. Hyde. The bike is incredibly forgiving allowing for some "how did I just live through that moments". My friend on his Nomad was slightly better off on the trails where the Wildcard was more at home on Livewire.

A few pics but the bike is so fun we didn't get any real action shots.

Finally Complete.








Hanging out at the beach in XC mode.








DH at N*








One of the locals


----------



## C S (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice looking bike there! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Having a long travel bike that can be pedaled up hill and then shred DH is pretty cool


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

swick bicycles


----------



## MTN MAN (Feb 6, 2008)

could the card keep up with the nomad up and down? im totaly stoked on making the ultimate wildcard also


----------



## highroller (Apr 26, 2004)

Those Wildcards must a lot of fun to ride... 

thinking of replacing my 8", 45lb dh bike with one... 

that or a Scythe...


----------



## Bodhi3 (Apr 29, 2004)

*Absolutely*



MTN MAN said:


> could the card keep up with the nomad up and down? im totaly stoked on making the ultimate wildcard also


My friend on the Nomad rides more than I do so on the climbs on the Rim Trail he pulled away from me but that was only due to my lack of cardio. His bike is lighter too but only becuase I have super heavy bullet proof IRC tubes. My tires and wheels arnt as light as his either. If I spent some more money initally they would be very close, both being sub 35 lbs. He gets flats occasionally I never do.

For weight and ability both bikes were very close. I only crashed twice at Northstar but the Nomad rider went down once per run on Livewire. I could always close on him at will when he was in front and when I was in front I was pulling away from him. The more I ride my Wildcard the more I know what it is capable of. The Nomad is a great bike but is definitely an "All Mountain" type of bike. When its time to armor up and point it downhill or fly through the air the Wildcard dominates. And I mean DOMINATE.

I've only had it a few months and not only does it contintue to amaze me but my skills are getting better and better. I didn't get it in time for the Sea Otter this year but if I can get my overworked, overschooled a$$ in real good shape I'm going to race it next year. Just to see what it can do.

I have a hard tail and a 52 lbs BigHit and both are fun but neither comes close to the Wildcard. You get one and you will not regret it.


----------



## highroller (Apr 26, 2004)

Now I really want one  that sounds exactly what I'm looking for.
how's it handle the rough roots and rocks? not sure how the trails you ride would compare to east coast stuff. 
Lots of squirrelly roots and square rocks on the dh's around here.


----------



## builttoride (Jan 15, 2007)

I rode whislter on a protowildcard all last summer (in the 5" travel mode, I designed it around 5", and I personally think it feels way better in this shorter setting)

I rode the tech style trails at the top half of the mountain with mates who were all on their big DH bikes, and I kept up with them no problem. the only time it got a little sctechy was at the super rough rocky section at high speed, but even then all I had to do was use my legs a bit more, and I could stay with the DH guys. and when the trails were more smooth I could leave them for dead and whip the bike around like a madman on the jumps. If i could have just one bike it would be te wildcard, cos it can do everything suprisingly well.

however you should bear in mind that I am biased.


----------



## Bodhi3 (Apr 29, 2004)

*Yes*



builttoride said:


> I rode whislter on a protowildcard all last summer (in the 5" travel mode, I designed it around 5", and I personally think it feels way better in this shorter setting)
> 
> I rode the tech style trails at the top half of the mountain with mates who were all on their big DH bikes, and I kept up with them no problem. the only time it got a little sctechy was at the super rough rocky section at high speed, but even then all I had to do was use my legs a bit more, and I could stay with the DH guys. and when the trails were more smooth I could leave them for dead and whip the bike around like a madman on the jumps. If i could have just one bike it would be te wildcard, cos it can do everything suprisingly well.
> 
> however you should bear in mind that I am biased.


This is absolutely correct. The Wildcard isn't as smooth in the rockgardens or places where only a big bike shines. I realized at Northstar on Livewire I was fine, on any other trail, like Gypsy, I was not in shape to ride it. The more I ride my Wildcard the bigger my quads are getting. On my big bike I am more of a passenger sitting down going along for the ride. On the Wildcard you and the bike are in it together, it will help you if you help it. It is fully capable but I just needed to be in better shape. Any time the trail gets smoother nothing can touch it. It is much more of an active ride than a big bike passive ride.

I have noticed on fireroads during high speed decents that the back end floats around simiar to a supermoto or supermotard. It isn't locking up and skidding it just seems like the bike wants to turn and is helping me out. My big bike never did anything like this. It is way cool to be hauling the mail and that back end starts coming around, in total control. Its probably the short wheel base that is causing it and I love it.

Tahoe again in a few weeks. Hopefully we get better pics this time. The Wildcard needs to visit Toads.


----------



## highroller (Apr 26, 2004)

i understand the bias. Nice to hear your opinions and riding experiences. I've been following the Wildcard threads a bit and have been meaning to pm you some questions. 

The only concern I have now is the short seat tube. I need at least 29" from bb to top of seat for pedalling. Doing the math, I think a 410 post will take care of that. Considering where and how I ride, I'm sure this bike would be the only one I'll need. Seems like the perfect frame for my 66sl ata.


----------



## Bodhi3 (Apr 29, 2004)

i should add the the read end coming around only occurs in corners and only when I am pushing it. It tracks lazer beam straight when you want it to be.


----------



## sombrio mike (Dec 7, 2007)

How do u change the travel on a wildcard?


----------



## Sneeck (Jun 13, 2007)

About them rock gardens, if they aren't "dh-rig-rated" the wildcard will do fine. I've done 2 day's of pass portess du soleil bikeing a few weeks ago in the swiss/ french alps and it totally kicks butt on the way down. Compared to my previous bike, Spesh enduro '06 on which I actually was a little afraid to hit the rocky's at speed, I fully trust the wildcard taking care of the rough section's as long as you got the mussle's to keep control. I even dare to say it get's more stable at speed than going down like them enduro guy's, constantly braking with the rear wheel.

Root section's you ask? No problem. As long as you don't turn to fast or something like that it will do amazing and with speed to boot! Really, it can do it all. Climbing for me is just a lame excuse to not get one, if I can't clim it i'll walk it and save allot of energy for the way down!!(and that's all that matter's)


----------



## builttoride (Jan 15, 2007)

sombrio mike said:


> How do u change the travel on a wildcard?


All you have to do is change which hole in the rockers the shock is mounted to. 6.5" setting is closer to the seat tube, 5" setting is further from the seat tube.

Take care to turn the shock round to fit so that the resevoir does not colide with the downtube when the suspension compresses. in 5" travel mode the shock resevoir should be at the top of the shock between the shock and the seat tube.


----------



## MTN MAN (Feb 6, 2008)

i was really drawn towards the wildcard but the knolly delerium t is looking mighty fine. is there anyone that has ridden both. I would think the card would do better in the air but does the delerium have more dh feel do it


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

what seatpost is that, dude?


----------



## natebyrom (Apr 11, 2006)

i think its one of the sette's at www.pricepoint.com


----------



## tribesman (Feb 4, 2008)

great thread,thanks for all the info ,loving the black and white.heres my new one in red ,using it as freeride,dirt jump and lite dh bike as i have an 08 yeti575 in all black ano that i use for xc/allmountain riding.We have alot of nasty climbs to get to the fun stuff so needed the extra chainring ,i hate walking.


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 13, 2004)

The Tod Says What?! said:


> 2 Things.
> 
> Avid Juicy 7's would've been plenty
> That seat is hideous.
> ...


Yeah, but 1/2 of those parts look like they were chosen mostly for their color.


----------



## greenblinker104 (Feb 27, 2007)

any reason to show some banshee love is good to me


----------

